# Interior wallboard, plaster over cement board?



## Millar (Apr 19, 2013)

Working on a reno with those walls on a house built in the 70's here . Moving walls and turned the stairwell 90 degrees for a longer stair run. Started cutting through it with a metal blade in the sawzall , blade seems to last fine cutting the corners through the wire mesh. Have switched to the fein with a metal blade for shorter cuts , I can hold the shop vac with one hand and the fein with the other to control the dust better . Walls run from 3/4 inches thick to some ceiling corners close to an inch . Here the gyp board was in 2x4 foot sheets.


----------



## mk5065 (May 25, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> That's really common here...It murderers any blade.


Use a grinder with a masonary wheel. Be prepared for dust!


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Grinders are about 10,000+ rpm. Your circ saw about 5,000 rpm.
Your cordless should be less rpm and therefore less dust. But it will take longer.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

We have it, too. Our home was built in '47 (Arlington, VA). I just cut it with a series of masonry bit holes. One good thing about it is the smaller panel size. Demo a wall from top down and it comes out in manageable panels and keeps the dust down. BTW, walking on the crumbs will scratch a floor easy. Have to be extra careful there.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

mk5065 said:


> Use a grinder with a masonary wheel. Be prepared for dust!


That's sounds a lot like grinding Hardie siding indoors. (No thanks.) I'd stick with the hammer drill.


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

Had to hang curtain rod one day with that stuff.

Bent several tiny nails. Took a couple chunks off the wall. :no:

I had to drill out pilot holes. Horrible 1st time experience :thumbup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/dustless-trim-router-136160/


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

For a tear out I actually think it comes out fast. 2' X 4' chunks. The metal corners are a pain tho.


----------

